# Utah bucket list



## swbuckmaster

My girls and I are trying to catch all the game fish in Utah in the proclamation except the chubs and endangered species. I wish I had a nice poster I could put in my man cave and check them off as we catch them











































































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

I will try and keep this post active and up to date as we go.

Bear lake cutts 
Lindsay and mine came from Bear lake. Makenzies came from strawberry.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

It's all about seeing new areas and spending time together. If we catch a trophy it's icing.

Tiger trout Lindsay caught hers and I wasn't there to take the photo so she took one of her fish. 























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Large mouth bass

The hardest part of this challenge is getting my girls on fish. I think it's easy for me to catch them but find its extremely hard for them. Seeing lures snagging the bottom, flying in trees ect is hard for me to see. At least they both know how to tie their own stuff and untangle their own rats nests.
























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lake trout 
I tossed in one of my wife. She doest like to fish as much as we do but likes to fish for lake trout. I can't find any of my big lake trout photos so this one will have to do. I think Makenzie likes to fish lake trout the most. She's a pole hog.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Kokane 
We have caught hundreds of kokanee over the years if not more. We have fished Flaming Gorge one or two weeks a year for as long as my kids have been alive. It's our favorite fish to catch and eat. We always seem to get our limits. However it's hard for me to find any photos of me holding a fish. Maybe it's because they all look the same and I never have time to photo them because I'm to busy unhooking everyone else's fish. 





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Blue gill

Lindsays says these are her favorite fish to catch. Nonstop Action for kids. I started my girls on these fish and we still target them once in awhile.



















































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

White bass
If I don't have to leave town for work this week we will check of the white bass. Makenzie is all that's left for this challenge.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun

Good stuff!


----------



## swbuckmaster

White bass accomplished  
Makenzie finally caught one.
Lindsay and I caught 6 to 10 each.
For the fish to count they have to pick their lure out, tie it on and cast it all by their selves. This is hard for me to sit and watch because when the fishing is hot I want to catch them. However I know the best chances are your first cast in a new hole and makenzie is still struggling on accuracy. 























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Splake
Lindsay still needs to get hers.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tiger musky
I've caught tiger musky in almost every lake in utah that has them. However they may be difficult for my kids to catch them because you either need a good boat or plenty of time.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

White sucker? Bonus fish!










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN

This is a challenging and darn right impressive goal. I doubt there are many who can claim this achievement, let alone with their kids!


----------



## swbuckmaster

I don't think I can achieve it with my kids but will definitely try as long as they're having fun. 

I definatly have more free time on my hands then they do and when I set my mind to fishing or hunting goals I'm like a crack addict looking for crack. Good thing my wife is understanding to my habits. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Channel cats/bull heads
Need to get Makenzie out after them. We floated from utah lake to Willow park in Lehi. Took us about 6 hours. It's nice fishing areas no one else can fish without the use of a small boat. Fishing was fast for small channel cats and bull heads. Lindsay also caught a white bass.













































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Utah chub. Kids loved fishing for these. We caught them at scofield almost every cast























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Finally caught a Colorado cutthroat. Unfortunately in typical cutthroat fassion he saved all the fight for the bank. So I was un able to get a good photo before I turned him loose.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Went to lily lake on the south slope of the Uintahs and picked up a few brook trout. My favorite fish to eat.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1

Do you mean Lily in the Swift Creek Drainage with the straight-up 1 mile hike or a different one?


----------



## BG1

And yes, those high country brook trout are delicious!


----------



## CPAjeff

Awesome thread! Maybe one day you can show us the trophy room where all of the father-of-the-year awards are kept! It’s beyond cool to see all the quality time you spend with your family enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## swbuckmaster

BG1 said:


> Do you mean Lily in the Swift Creek Drainage with the straight-up 1 mile hike or a different one?


Lily lake is on the south slope of the Uintahs. It's probably over 5 miles to get to it. Heck it took me all day to ride to it on horse back.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

I think I remember reading somewhere that there are 4 or 5 lily lakes in the Uintas.

Nice fish! I love brookies.


----------



## LOAH

Hey, that's pretty cool, swbuckmaster. Way to go!

Your wife needs to teach my wife how to deal with this addiction we share.>>O


----------



## swbuckmaster

Does this count? Black crappie snagged out of utah lake. I can't believe I've never caught one of these fish and I've fished utah lake my whole life.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Blue lake produced a few Jewl cichlids and bluegill for us all. Lindsay was the only one to catch a bass. Fish were small but my girls had fun trying to trick them. If anyone has a suggestion on catching the tilipia pm me. I threw everything I had at them from bread, peas, spikes, worms and jigs. Nothing! Probably didn't help there were probably 50 scuba divers playing in the water.












































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

swbuckmaster said:


> Does this count? Black crappie snagged out of utah lake. I can't believe I've never caught one of these fish and I've fished utah lake my whole life.


I say it counts. Cool fish.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tilapia on the board





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

You rock SW! My two girls are just older than yours and this thread reminds me of the good times I’ve enjoyed with them over the years. Can’t wait for more updates!————-SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

Springville Shooter said:


> You rock SW! My two girls are just older than yours and this thread reminds me of the good times I've enjoyed with them over the years. Can't wait for more updates!-----SS


It's hard to catch fish when you turn your back and the kid jumps in lol









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Awesome work. How many do you have left to get?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Catherder said:


> Awesome work. How many do you have left to get?


Not sure? Stripers, wipers, greyling, a few of the cutts in the cut slam. Maybe a few more but those are some of the next on the list. It's hard to target those though when ice off fishing is so fun to fish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

